# Day of the Tentacle Remastered: Die HD-Neuauflage im Test



## Felix Schuetz (21. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Day of the Tentacle Remastered: Die HD-Neuauflage im Test* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Day of the Tentacle Remastered: Die HD-Neuauflage im Test


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. März 2016)

Mir gefällt der alte Grafikstil trotz allem besser. Da fehlt mir einfach der Charme, das wirkt so glatt und kalt/steril.


----------



## Pherim (21. März 2016)

Was haben riesige Pixel mit Charme zu tun? Klar, bei höherer Auflösung wird umso deutlicher, dass es nicht allzu viele Details gibt, aber ich finde es nahezu perfekt so. Klar, eine heute neu erscheinendes Adventure würde etwas anders aussehen müssen, aber als HD-Remaster sehr gut. Als die Monkey Island Special Editions erschienen gab es viel Diskussion darüber, dass die neue Grafik zu sehr vom Original abwich. Hier wurde sich bemüht, so nah wie möglich am Original zu bleiben, und dafür ist es sehr gut geworden.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Was haben riesige Pixel mit Charme zu tun?



eine menge!
auch mir ist das hier zu "glatt".
wobei sie es in diesem fall offenbar noch ganz gut hinbekommen haben, das flair des originals einzufangen.

ein absolutes negativbeispiel sind einige mobile-versionen alter se-rpgs. einfach fubar! [emoji33]


----------



## Seegurkensalat (21. März 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Was haben riesige Pixel mit Charme zu tun?



Nostalgie. Das kann man vermutlich nur verstehen, wenn man mit solchen Spielen groß geworden ist. Das Spiel war damals einer meiner ersten Käufe auf CD, momentan spiele ich es per ScummVM auf dem Smartphone und ich liebe die Grafik. Die Option per Tastendruck zwischen alt und neu zu wechseln ist aber eine schöne Sache und da das Spiel gebraucht doch recht teuer geworden ist, ist die Neuauflage eine gute Gelegenheit für Leute, die es noch nicht kennen.


----------



## WeeFilly (21. März 2016)

Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass einem sowohl in der neuen als auch alten Version verschiedene Steuerungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stehen!

Schade, dass die Musik "etwas lieblos" klingt, das hatten sie bei Monkey Island ganz gut hinbekommen... Dennoch, DER Pflichtkauf des Jahres!


----------



## Svenc (21. März 2016)

Weiterentwickelt? Mehr Pixel, Komfortfunktionen, das wars. Gerade bei Dott merkt man, dass mangels jeglicher KI, alles ist halt geskriptet, selbst die "Rätsel" sind Schritt für Schritt festgetackerte Handlungsketten, das klassische Adventureformat absolute Autorensparte ist. Leute, von denen es in der Branche traditionell wenige gegeben hat. Und Dott im Gegensatz zu den meisten "Schräg und witzig"-Adventures zumindest in Grundzügen Humor beherrscht. Und die Melodien trotz Midi-Gefiepe teils eine Klasse für sich sind, Peter McConnell sei Dank. Selbst das iMuse-System, bei dem die Musik gefühlt auf Aktionen und tatsächlich auf Szenenwechsel reagiert ist technisch so kaum je wieder probiert worden. 

Bemerkenswert, wie vergleichsweise wenig übrigens gelabert wird, ein wesentlicher Faktor in der eigentlich recht kurzen Spielzeit, denn die Puzzledichte ist nicht gerade klein. Und die Spiewelt wirkt kleiner, als sie es ist, weil alles im Prinzip an einem Ort spielt, bloß auf drei Zeitebenen. Ich will hier keine Seitenhiebe an Konkurrenten austeilen. Selbst für heutige Verhältnisse funktioniert hier sehr viel über immer noch recht detaillierte, vor allem witzige Animationen. Alleine die Sequenz mit der Steuerfahndung, der Seilwinde und dem Kaffee.  Der Lachsack, der Schönheitswettbewerb und das Breitbildlächeln Marke Pferdegebiss.  Der flotte Dreier gegen Ende. :crazy: Ich empfand Grim Fandango trotzdem als den (kreativen) Höhepunkt, von LucasArts zumindest. Da keim eigentlich alles zusammen, fast so eine Art Arthouse-Adventure; und ein letztes Mal steckte ein großer Publisher in so eine abgedrehte Idee noch mal richtig Geld. Obwohl Dott die kreativeren Rätsel hatte. Ganz andere Art von Slapstick-Humor, sowieso. In einem anderen Medium würde Dott wahrscheinlich nicht bunedingt einen absoluten Comedy-Oscar gewinnen. Aber so ist es sogar heute noch erste Sahne in Sachen Spiele-Jux.


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Was haben riesige Pixel mit Charme zu tun? Klar, bei höherer Auflösung wird umso deutlicher, dass es nicht allzu viele Details gibt, aber ich finde es nahezu perfekt so. Klar, eine heute neu erscheinendes Adventure würde etwas anders aussehen müssen, aber als HD-Remaster sehr gut. Als die Monkey Island Special Editions erschienen gab es viel Diskussion darüber, dass die neue Grafik zu sehr vom Original abwich. Hier wurde sich bemüht, so nah wie möglich am Original zu bleiben, und dafür ist es sehr gut geworden.



Das war grad eine Thema in einem der letzten Thimbleweed-Podcasts.
Bei DotT find ich das Grafikupdate sehr gelungen.
Bei Thimbleweed Park ist bewusst auf einen niedrigere Auflösung gegangen.
Die entwickler meinten dazu, dass man sich somit auch selber ein genaueres bild eines Charakter machen könne und nicht alles vorgeschrieben sei.
Darum war Ron Gilbert auch nicht so happy mit den Nahaufnamen in Monkey Island 2.
Wiels einen Stilbruch gab.

Dass es weniger Arbeit bedeutet, wenn man so einen Grafikstil nimmt, stimmt im Übrigen nicht unbedingt:




__ Vimeo
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/156206805

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2016)

Ich hätte es mir noch mal gekauft, wenn ich das Original nicht immer noch in unter 30 Minuten blind schaffen würde.


----------



## AlBundyFan (21. März 2016)

*riesige pixel haben nichts mit charme zu tun*

aber einfarbig gefüllte flächen haben etwas damit zu tun, daß der charme weniger wird.

etwas das mir schon oft bei hd-remastered-spielen aufgefallen ist ... alles ist klarer und schöner, aber irgendwie schafft man es meist, daß, auf grund der geringen auflösung, mit mehreren farbabstufungen besser zur geltung kommende grafiken so hd-remastered werden, daß auf eimal nur noch einfärbige flächen enthalten sind.
das weckt dann in mir oft den eindruck, daß die grafik, trotz höherer auflösung, nicht mehr so schön wirkt wie vorher - eben steril.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (21. März 2016)

Die HD-Neuauflage ist perfekt für Leute, wie mich, die das Spiel bis heute noch nie gespielt haben. Vor allem der Wechsel von HD- auf Orginal-Grafik bin ich angetan und könnte, wenn ich will nur die Orginal-Grafik zocken.

Übrigens dieser Grafikwechsel gab es schon mal bei "Monkey Island"-Neuauflage. Wobei bei "Day of the Tentacle" eine deutsche Vertonung vorliegt als bei den beiden "Monkey Island"-Neuauflagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. März 2016)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> aber einfarbig gefüllte flächen .



In wie fern unterscheidet sich das vom Original?
Schau dir doch mal das Slider-Vergleichsbild im Artikel an.
Nehmen wir den Tentakel als Beispiel: beide male eine einfarbige grüne Fläche.
Gleiches gilt für nahezu alle anderen Objekte im Bild.


----------



## golani79 (21. März 2016)

Finde, die haben den neuen Look sehr gut getroffen und auch die Stimmung des Originals noch eingefangen.

Was es da rumzuheulen gibt, versteh ich sowieso nicht - man kann doch eh sowohl in Originalgrafik, als auch in der neuen spielen ... wo ist also das Problem? oO


----------



## svd (22. März 2016)

Bin ein wenig zwiegespalten, was den Test betrifft. Ist gut, keine Frage.

Als Test eines Remasters spricht er natürlich in erster Linie Veteranen an, die aber im vorhinein schon geahnt haben, dass, 
ein lediglich audiovisuell aufpoliertes DOTT, ja nicht wirklich "schlechter" sein kann, als das Original.

Neulingen hingegen, wird, dreimal (?), eines der witzigsten Rätsel gespoilert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2016)

Vielleicht gebe ich mir irgendwann einen Ruck und hole es mir mal für unter einen Fünfer, absolut heiss macht mich dieser Klassiker aber nicht, ist nicht mein Liebling unter den LucasArts-Meisterwerken.
Grafisch waren ja keinen großen Überraschungen zu erwarten, schlichte Kantenglättung bzw. höhere Auflösung, die man auch mit ScummVM hätte schaffen können.
(Wobei: Ist das nur Einbildung oder haben die das Bild fürs 16:9-Format etwas aufgezoomt?!)
Die englische Sprachausgabe in Kombination mit deutschen Untertiteln ist aber ein netter Anreiz. 

So, aber nun sollen die mal pushen und* Vollgas* aufpolieren. DAS macht mich rattenscharf. ^^


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, aber nun sollen die mal pushen und* Vollgas* aufpolieren. DAS macht mich rattenscharf. ^^



Das war auch ein tolles Spiel, bis auf diese Actioneinlagen. Ewige Nummer 1 wird bei mir aber immer Sam & Max bleiben


----------



## killakaktus (23. März 2016)

Ist hier noch jemand der Meinung, dass es eine bessere Deutsche Sprachausgabe gab? ich erinnere mich an 2 verschiedene und meine, dass die bessere wohl hier nicht dabei ist.
Zumindest hab ich sie besser in Erinnerung, als die in der Remastered Version. Vl täusche ich mich, war damals erst 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## Svenc (24. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Das war auch ein tolles Spiel, bis auf diese Actioneinlagen. Ewige Nummer 1 wird bei mir aber immer Sam & Max bleiben



Grim Fandango.  Noch heute in Sachen Storytelling, Charakterisierung, Score, Art Design eines der bemerkenswertesten Spiele überhaupt, obwohl es in anderen Adventures bessere Rätsel gab. Und auch die Sprachvertonung, das ist immer noch absolut State Of The Art, auch im Deutschen mit Tommi Piper, der sich extra einen mexikanischen Akzent zugelegt hatte. Null Problemo. Gegen den Cast von Grim wirken die meisten Adventurehelden wie die Pappkameraden und Stoffel, die sie im Schnitt leider sind.

Apropos Vollgas und Actioneinlagen: Das waren eigentlich 100% Rätsel, die sich wie Actionsequenzen anfühlen und auch mit purer Gewalt gelöst werden konnten. Mit ein bisschen Beobachtung bzw. der richtigen Waffe: Ein Schlag=Instant-KO. Anders als Indy 4 hat das Spiel das allerdings nicht so offensichtlich gemacht. Gibt ein Interview dazu mit Schafer irgendwo auf RPS, wo er das bedauert. Mal sehen, wie das Remaster ausfällt.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

killakaktus schrieb:


> Ist hier noch jemand der Meinung, dass es eine bessere Deutsche Sprachausgabe gab? ich erinnere mich an 2 verschiedene und meine, dass die bessere wohl hier nicht dabei ist.
> Zumindest hab ich sie besser in Erinnerung, als die in der Remastered Version. Vl täusche ich mich, war damals erst 6 Jahre alt.



In der Diskettenversion gab es nur im Intro Sprachausgabe und das wurde auch mit anderen Sprechern aufgenommen, als die Vollvertonung der CD-Rom Version. Evtl. hast du die Stimmen der Diskettenversion noch im Hinterkopf? War bei Sam & Max übrigens auch der Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> In der Diskettenversion gab es nur im Intro Sprachausgabe und das wurde auch mit anderen Sprechern aufgenommen, als die Vollvertonung der CD-Rom Version. Evtl. hast du die Stimmen der Diskettenversion noch im Hinterkopf? War bei Sam & Max übrigens auch der Fall.


Die Tonqualität der wenigen Sorachfetzen in der Disketten-Version war auch eher miserabel.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Tonqualität der wenigen Sorachfetzen in der Disketten-Version war auch eher miserabel.



Auf Disketten ist der Speicherplatz halt recht knapp. Dafür war die Qualität aber noch ok, finde ich, auch wenn die CD-Version ein wenig besser klang.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Auf Disketten ist der Speicherplatz halt recht knapp. Dafür war die Qualität aber noch ok, finde ich, auch wenn die CD-Version ein wenig besser klang.


Sicher war das damals eine Speicherplatz-Frage, aber der Unterschied war beispielsweise bei "Sam & Max" sehr groß. In der Diskettenversion konnte man den Hasen bzw. Köter kaum verstehen, und das lag nicht an den von der CD-Version abweichenden Sprechern.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicher war das damals eine Speicherplatz-Frage, aber der Unterschied war beispielsweise bei "Sam & Max" sehr groß. In der Diskettenversion konnte man den Hasen bzw. Köter kaum verstehen, und das lag nicht an den von der CD-Version abweichenden Sprechern.



Man hat die Aufnahmequalität wohl ziemlich gedrosselt, damit die Sprachdateien kleiner werden. Die Sprecher an sich fand ich in den Diskettenversionen in beiden Fällen gar nicht so übel. Zumindest gab es in den 90ern Spiele, die weitaus schlimmer vertont waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Man hat die Aufnahmequalität wohl ziemlich gedrosselt, damit die Sprachdateien kleiner werden. Die Sprecher an sich fand ich in den Diskettenversionen in beiden Fällen gar nicht so übel. Zumindest gab es in den 90ern Spiele, die weitaus schlimmer vertont waren.


Dennochkann man froh sein dass Max letztendlich mit der Bart Simpson-Sprecherin gut getroffen wurde. Wenn ich daran denke wenn dieser ältere Herr im Disketten-Intro den Job übernommen hätte... Wäre uncool geworden.


----------



## svd (25. März 2016)

Naja... persönlich, wäre es mir schon lieber gewesen, sie hätten Max, nur weil er klein und knuffig ist, keine "passende" Stimme verpasst.
Er ist ein erwachsener Hase und freiberuflicher Polizist. Der braucht keine "Kinderstimme". 

Für mich eine typische Fehlbesetzung, wie es deutsche Synchronstudios nun mal gerne machen (oder gemacht haben), wenn sie ein Medium 
nicht mit dem selben Ernst und Respekt behandeln, wie Fernsehserien, oder fälschlicherweise glauben, ein Äquivalent einer Kinderhörspielkassette zu vertonen.


----------

